# Nee AMC Controllers and random tool paths.



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2012)

Has anyone experienced their CNC machine doing a random tool path in the middle of a job?
There is no corruption in the code to the machine, and in this instance the machining programme was Alphacam (We also use Visualmill). We suspect there is some problems with our motion controller - which is a Nee AMC controller.
We also have one machine without its controller in it, because the 5volt l.e.d. was not going, suggesting the 5v supply is not working. has anyone had similiar problems?
Any help would be appreciated, Thanks

Cath


----------

